# Hybrid Lizards



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Just seen the other thread (hybid snakes) and I'am wondering if you could do the same with some lizards?What lizards would this be possible with (beardie x frilled dragon)???


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

ye iv seen beardie x frilled i think and you can get crestie x gargoyle and other crosses in this group (rhacodactyllus) spelling wrong probs:lol2:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

-matty-b- said:


> rhacodactyllus


 
Close enough.

Rhacodactylus


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

leopard gecko x fat tail

But most dont surviv e long


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've never heard of a fertile egg from a leopard gecko X fat-tailed gecko cross, let alone a hatchling, whether or not it died....

Generally, lizards seem to be less readily hybridisable, though I know that you can cross:

Bearded Dragon X Rankins Dragon
Blue Tegu X Red Tegu
Argentine B&W Tegu X Red Tegu
Various Whiptail species 

Reptile-Mafia: Can you share your source about the leoXfat-tailed geckos?


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

Frilly x beardie? Didnt think that worked out.

only other i can think of is inland x eastern beardie (german giant)


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> Close enough.
> 
> Rhacodactylus


one letter lol


----------

